
The Data That Turned the World Upside Down - ako
https://flipboard.com/@flipboard/flip.it%2F79RALc-the-data-that-turned-the-world-upside-d/f-dc7801731c%2Fvice.com
======
RaoulRubin61
This was one of the more chilling things I've read in awhile. Explains some of
the more surreal aspects of the election. Here is the original link:
[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/big-data-cambridge-
analytic...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/big-data-cambridge-analytica-
brexit-trump)

------
rahimnathwani
How were they only able to predict sexuality with 88% accuracy? Just
predicting 'heterosexual' blindly would get you to 90% or more...

